# Oyster shells & Grit, can you mix them?



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Oyster shells & Grit, can you mix them? How do you all mix it and or use it? I would also like to know, can Oyster Shells be use in place of grit or should they have both?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no you do not. the oytershell is for calcium and is soluble, and grit is for the gizzard, they stay in there for grinding untill they pass because they become round and smooth. they like to pick what they want from seperate crocks as they are used for different things and may want more of one than another depending on their needs.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Spirt Wings, Will it hurt to mix them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rackerman said:


> Spirt Wings, Will it hurt to mix them?


it does not hurt anything, it is just that they may not get the calcium they need if they have to pick through something, it is best to have a seperate crock for the oystershell as they can eat a large amount when getting ready to lay and when feeding young. you do not want them to have to search and pick to get what they need. it is very important they do as grain feed lack calcium they need to lay eggs and feed young, the young grow so fast so you see how important calcium is to their bones. it is not a hard thing to do to offer it in a seperate crock.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Some pigeon combo grit already comes with combination of charcoal, grit, and oyster shell, pigeon will pick what their body needs, oyster shell is more required before the eggs layed so the hen doesn't get depleted of their calcium in their bodies, grit is more needed once the birds are feeding young.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I keep mine in separate bowls too--not really any reason but the previous reason sounds really like a good idea. I use also calcium syrup that I mix in a non metal container and it is a liquid calcium and vitamin D supplement for pigeons. I also use Calcimineral supplement that I buy at Foys and it is one tablespoon for 5 lbs of grit and recommanded twice a week especially for breeding season and after racing. I have also heard that some racing people use the egg shells and mix it in their grit---I have not done this but I heard people say that it is good but I don't know if you cook the eggs first or bake them or what--for I would like to try this---good calcuim---but I don't know and I do know I have plenty of eggs and wish they would just slow down..c.hert


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

oyster shell grit is just that. Its oyster shell used also by the pigeon as grit. It comes in a larger size and a smaller size. Then you can get red health grit it has calcium in it. Called sometime red pigeon grit. Pigeons love it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, most grit has calcium in it, but it is good to also offer more calcium in the form of oyster shell in a separate dish.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

A lot of people that breed Canaries and small Finches use eggs shell, what they do is microwave the eggs first to kill any bacteria then they give it to their birds.


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

The red pigeon grit I use here has oyster shells in it. But the oyster shells in the red grit is ground real small. Oyster shells for like chickens are much larger pieces. Many people here will not use the larger oyster shells. They feel it cuts the birds throughts. And if you look at the larger oyster shells. The edge is as sharp as a knife. But, they do also make a grey pigeon oyster shell grit that is ground much smaller. Jim


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you can get oyster shell in small pieces. You may have to shop around, but you can find it. Some of it is ridiculously huge.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My grit has oystershell already mixed in. It never hurts to provide some extra oystershell or egg shell in a separate dish though, especially around breeding time.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you take your hens before breeding season BUT can be done now also And give each oyster shell tabs for a 5 day treatment They build up calcium reserve. I used to get mine at wal mart. oyster shell tabs 500 unit dose. Split the tabe in half giving both halfs down the throat of each breeder hen. Then use your grit AND vitiams through the breeding season. I used poultry vit high in vitiman C 2 times weekly. also used red cell Horse mineral 1 cap to a gallon of water But planning for breeding season A person should give there hens a round of oyster shell tabs To give them that extra boost Saves problems egg binding , calcium depletion where the hen goes down after laying and can not fly barely walk and such.


----------

